# For Lady



## tsarnick3 (Sep 13, 2007)

This is in memory of Lady. Poor girl had no family. She did have a family once but she was left outside when they were on vacation and either ran away or somebody stole her. She was in heat, so we suspect she had a litter of puppies. Lady was finally picked up by animal control 5 months later. They called us yesterday to come evaluate her. When the volunteer got there it was obvious that Lady was very sick, she was having a hard time breathing and had two huge tumors, one on the side of her mouth and the other under her chin. We tried to get her out yesterday but animal control wouldn't let her go until her hold time was up. While the volunteer was standing at the desk she saw a picture of Lady on the bulletin board saying she had been lost since November and her owners were looking for her. They were called and came to the shelter to get Lady. But they left her there when they saw how sick she was. Told us (the rescue) that we were Lady's angels and we could take better care of her. We were able to pick poor Lady up this morning and get her to the vet. She could barely breath or walk by this time. The xray showed her lungs were full of blood. We had to send Lady to the bridge. At least she is not suffering anymore. At least in the end she was with someone who cared. Lady...this is in your memory. I will not forget you, you are forever in my heart.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

tears.....pass the tissues.....


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

Awww, that's very sad. Poor Lady







At least she had her last moments with people who cared.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Run free sweet girl.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh that is so sad


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This is so sad. 








Rest in Peace Lady.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

My hear goes out to poor Lady. She is in a better place now.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

poor baby at least she isn't hurting anymore.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Run free Lady.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

This is so sad. Run free Lady, you are no longer in pain sweet girl....


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

RIP sweet lady. Now you will have the life you so richly deserved and didn't get before. Run free on the bridge


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

RIP, may Lady have a better life over Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Mandy'sMom (Feb 27, 2008)

I cry as I type. Lady is in a better place now and her final hours were with someone who really cared.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bless your soul dear lady, rest in peace. bless your heart cindy.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

bless you cindy for being an angel in the end for a dog whose owner was so heartless. i really dont understand how people can do this to an animal. i could never walk away from one of my babies. and in the end they are babies no matter what. You are truly one of gods angels here on earth


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Poor Lady, RIP sweet gal. At least you had a rescue angel with you when you went to the bridge. So sad that your family wouldn't be there to help you make the trip. Run Free Lady.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Cindy,

You really have a big heart!! May GOD bless you!!

Rest in peace, Lady!! You're not suffering anymore.

Leika 11, Philippines


----------

